# aiming for lake chapala..list of questions HELP..any need for..



## chapalaobsession (Mar 24, 2016)

Hello everyone! 
New to forum..would appreciate tips/answers from fellow expats who fired the U.S as their home! &#55357;&#56833; 

Is it safe for family with small children? How is schooling down there?
I know there are many retirees there and throughout Mexico. Does anyone know if there's a need for assisted living? (smaller more one on one care, vs assisted homes that cramp 15 people and charge thousands per person!). 

I have so many questions! Any answers would help please..(expats helping a future expat family)
We can't wait to move up there! But I guess my biggest concern is will I have clients??? I'd be super happy with providing care for a couple! Please help...thank you in advance.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chapalaobsession said:


> Hello everyone!
> New to forum..would appreciate tips/answers from fellow expats who fired the U.S as their home! ��
> 
> Is it safe for family with small children? How is schooling down there?
> ...


Welcome.

Private schools can be very good. Public schools often are not so good. Regarding caring for people, are you thinking of providing an environment in your space or of providing your services in someone's home? Either way you would need permission to work. And you would be competing with local services that are mostly labor. 

Labor rates are in Mexico are a small fraction of the US. I have a friend who has provided in-home assistance to a couple and a disabled brother. I think she was paid about $400 mxn (about $25 usd at today's rate) for 8 hours work, maybe $3 usd/hour.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

chapalaobsession said:


> Hello everyone!
> New to forum..would appreciate tips/answers from fellow expats who fired the U.S as their home! ��
> 
> Is it safe for family with small children? How is schooling down there?
> ...


Even though we lived in Chapala for about 14 years, you would do better by asking your questions on their top web site. Just Google Chapala.com Webboard and you will find lots of first hand information that will answer all your questions. I could comment on some, but better for you going to the "horses mouth". Good luck.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

My wife and I have lived at Lake Chapala as retirees since 2001 in the Chapala delegacion of Ajijic. We also live seasonally in the Chiapas Highlands which is distant from Ajijic but we retain our primary residence at the lake. We are 74 and 69 years of age respectively at present. We know the Chapala Municipality quite well but have not had occasion to utilize the community's public or private school systems. We have no reason to disparage either. 

I would guess that the community you are interested in extends along the north shore of the lake from about the Poncitlan Municipality line on the east through the Jocotepec Municipality urban zone on the west.iI would estimate the population of that extended area to be somewhere around 70,000 people of which about 10 percent consists of year-round residents primarily from the U.S. and Canada who are mainly retirees but with some younger immigrants as well. The foreign residential community grows incrementally during the high winter season when the "snowbird" contingent descends upon the lake. The community as a whole is relatively affluent and there is a somewhat prosperous commercial sector ranging from small entrepreneurs to big box retailers. The area benefits from its exurban status on the fringe of prosperous and thriving Metropolitan Guadalajara, Mexico's second city with a metro population exceeding 3,000,000 people. The lake's north shore has, within the area I have defined above, a housing stock reflecting the community's prosperity including, in select areas, second homes along the lakeshore enjoyed by affluent Guadalajarans. The immigrant retirement community has a significant middle class contingent which continues to age as does the Dawg and, in my unprofessional judgement, the demand for assisted care living in pleasant, uncrowded residential facilities that are well managed and compassionately administered can only grow as his been the trend to date. What the hell, if you plan to take mutts, Dawg may move in to your little Eden myself someday. 

Of course, success in any business venture depends upon the inherent skills of the person(s) undertaking that venture and who knows if you are up to succeeding in what will be a highly competitive business environment.

Oh, and the area in which you plan to perhaps set up shop is quite safe and civilized. I only raise mutts but I think this would be a fine place to raise a human family as well.


----------



## chapalaobsession (Mar 24, 2016)

Hello Will, thank you for your reply... I plan on providing care in our own home. -giving the client/new friend their own space, a compassionate helping hand,and a unlimited supply of smiles!
I saw a video of a bigger location near Guadalajara,where the fee is 2k u.s,per person! I do not intend to rob the poor people like that &#55357;&#56864; and our environment will offer a more home like feel. Thank you for your time,blessings


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

chapalaobsession said:


> Hello Will, thank you for your reply... I plan on providing care in our own home. -giving the client/new friend their own space, a compassionate helping hand,and a unlimited supply of smiles!
> I saw a video of a bigger location near Guadalajara,where the fee is 2k u.s,per person! I do not intend to rob the poor people like that �� and our environment will offer a more home like feel. Thank you for your time,blessings


You will require permission from INM to work in Mexico, plus the rental of space in your home, furnished, at hotel rates for RFC tax purposes, etc. You will have to employ an accountant to handle the complexities of the monthly reporting and tax payments. 
There are several assisted living facilities in the area between Chapala and Jocotopec along the north shore of Lake Chapala. You would need to qualify for a Residente Temporal visa by applying at the nearest Mexican Consulate to your home in the USA. There are financial qualifications which must be met, then those who are approved must complete the process with INM at their destination in Mexico, with proof of residency. There are fees. That visa can last for up to 4 years before one changes to Residente Permanente or leaves Mexico.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Lakeside Care website gives prices and services. Ron is a strange guy but wife is very good and they hire good people. Stayed with them while looking for a place in Joco

http://lakesidecare.com/

Just info purposes


----------



## chapalaobsession (Mar 24, 2016)

coondawg said:


> Even though we lived in Chapala for about 14 years, you would do better by asking your questions on their top web site. Just Google Chapala.com Webboard and you will find lots of first hand information that will answer all your questions. I could comment on some, but better for you going to the "horses mouth". Good luck.


thank you so much for the tip!


----------



## chapalaobsession (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks a trillion for taking the time to reply, and give me such valuable information! 
Ajijic is PRECISLEY where we are going! How awesome is that???!

I want to be able to care for a couple that we would view more as family, vs clients. 

I have been doing a lot of reading, and I got a bit spooked when I read someone saying something about home invasions, and crime on the rise??? Have you heard of this happen in the lake Chapala/Ajijic area? 

Im curious, how much would you pay if you were to need assisted living? so I know more or less what to expect. 

How far is walmart from the community?
Do you know if there is a private school near by? or a good tutor in the area?
I hope I don't get annoying  I TRULY appreciate and value your help!


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

There are several private schools in the area.

Walmart is in San Antonio the next village to the east of Ajijic .


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

chapalaobsession said:


> Thanks a trillion for taking the time to reply, and give me such valuable information!
> Ajijic is PRECISLEY where we are going! How awesome is that???!
> 
> I want to be able to care for a couple that we would view more as family, vs clients.
> ...


All of those questions best asked on their web site. I doubt many (if any) here can help you with school. Speaking from personal experience, it was extremely costly for me to start a business a few years ago, and I have a Mexican wife. The "cooperation" they wanted would have meant that basically I was working for them. So, I sold out, but did double my expenses. Getting licenses can be something else, and if you don't get them, you are asking for a LOT of problems. Ask on the other Forum.


----------



## izzenhood (Jun 8, 2013)

*Lakeside Care*



sparks said:


> Lakeside Care website gives prices and services. Ron is a strange guy but wife is very good and they hire good people. Stayed with them while looking for a place in Joco
> 
> http://lakesidecare.com/
> 
> Just info purposes


In defense of Ron. Conservatives are considered strange in Expat Communities in Mexico where most folks seem to be liberal.
I think Ron is a great guy, but then I'm conservative.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

We are liberals
and we think Ron is a great guy as well..


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

_"...and I got a bit spooked when I read someone saying something about home invasions, and crime on the rise??? Have you heard of this happen in the lake Chapala/Ajijic area?"_

You will find this kind of thing no matter where you reside in Mexico IMO. As far as 'on the rise', I would suggest this not to be the case. It waxes and wanes with time. Although I am sure this is not a universal fact, but over the last 10 years at Lakeside I don't know anyone, including myself, who has not been a victim of some sort of home invasion. Some pretty minor to some not so minor. Still and all, thousands of expats live there and are happy with that choice.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RickS said:


> _"...and I got a bit spooked when I read someone saying something about home invasions, and crime on the rise??? Have you heard of this happen in the lake Chapala/Ajijic area?"_
> 
> You will find this kind of thing no matter where you reside in Mexico IMO. As far as 'on the rise', I would suggest this not to be the case. It waxes and wanes with time. Although I am sure this is not a universal fact, but over the last 10 years at Lakeside I don't know anyone, including myself, who has not been a victim of some sort of home invasion. Some pretty minor to some not so minor. Still and all, thousands of expats live there and are happy with that choice.


"Home invasion" sounds pretty scary. I picture guys in ninja suits carrying AK-47's! Don't you just mean robberies? In my small building in Mexico City, since I've been living here there have been a couple of robberies in apartments while the occupants were away, but I wouldn't call them "apartment invasions".


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

In my 10+ years in Chapala, there were home invasions where the owners/renters were murdered, people were decapitated and bodies were thrown on the highway, the assistant police chief was gunned down on the main street by 3 guys, grenades went off 2 blocks from our house, we were on the floor with bullets hitting outside in our cochera and a running gun battle between police and cartel members in the street outside, extortion of friends, etc. But, certainly not every day. Usually it is calm, except on weekends and holidays, when the "crowd" from Guadalajara invades and trashes the place. During the week it is usually very nice. Of course like places some people live, you need to be very cautious about when and where you go at night. You need to be aware that you need some type of security. It sounds like you have lived in an area where you felt very safe and secure. Remember, this is a foreign country, and things will probably be quite different from what you have been used to. People do adjust, and some return NOB that can't, or don't want to adjust.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

coondawg said:


> In my 10+ years in Chapala, there were home invasions where the owners/renters were murdered, people were decapitated and bodies were thrown on the highway, the assistant police chief was gunned down on the main street by 3 guys, grenades went off 2 blocks from our house, we were on the floor with bullets hitting outside in our cochera and a running gun battle between police and cartel members in the street outside, extortion of friends, etc. But, certainly not every day. Usually it is calm, except on weekends and holidays, when the "crowd" from Guadalajara invades and trashes the place. During the week it is usually very nice. Of course like places some people live, you need to be very cautious about when and where you go at night.


How horrible. It sounds like living in a war zone!! Nothing remotely like that has ever happened where I live, gracias a Dios. I wonder why it happened in a (usually) peaceful town like Chapala.


----------



## coondawg (May 1, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> How horrible. It sounds like living in a war zone!! Nothing remotely like that has ever happened where I live, gracias a Dios. I wonder why it happened in a (usually) peaceful town like Chapala.


Big tourist area, so a good place for drugs and a cartel fight over the "plaza", lots of relatively wealthy foreigners who are usually very trusting, police have been lax, areas of very poor people, just a lot of reasons. Again, does not happen often, but has and does happen. I am like you, I have had no experience like that in Leon, but we take lots of precautions, too.

Would that prevent me from returning to live at Lakeside? No. But, we are very experienced from living in Mexico lots of years, and understand well what we need to do to remain as safe as we can. It takes some people longer to realize they are in a foreign country than others, and life is different here. One of the reasons we moved from Lakeside was that, for us, it was not as much fun living there as the earlier years.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

izzenhood said:


> In defense of Ron. Conservatives are considered strange in Expat Communities in Mexico where most folks seem to be liberal.
> I think Ron is a great guy, but then I'm conservative.


I prefer to talk politics at a distance so engaging Ron would the last thing on my mind. 

I just meant I'm not asure how free with info for the competition he would be


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

I think the need for care is growing faster than the competition is. There's probably plenty of room for a good place.


----------



## ManHammer (Sep 17, 2012)

chapalaobsession said:


> Hello everyone!
> New to forum..would appreciate tips/answers from fellow expats who fired the U.S as their home! ��
> 
> Is it safe for family with small children? How is schooling down there?
> ...


We are new to this forum and also a younger family looking to move to either Chapala or several other locations in central/baja Mexico in the next year. Please contact us if you can to share what you know. I have not been on this site to figure out out how to private message so if you how please send me one. My name is Mark or soon to be Marcos!


----------



## izzenhood (Jun 8, 2013)

I don't know. You may be right.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

izzenhood said:


> I don't know. You may be right.


Who is your comment directed to?


----------



## izzenhood (Jun 8, 2013)

Sorry, I was trying to reply to Sparks in defense of Ron, but I should have used the quote feature. Sparks may be correct in his statement about Ron and his competition. I was agreeing with Sparks in that respect.
All I can say is that I had a great experience with Ron as my tour guide on my first visit to Guanajuato in 2003. I haven't visited Lakeside Care but could envision such a place as I get older.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

ManHammer said:


> We are new to this forum and also a younger family looking to move to either *Chapala or several other locations in central/baja Mexico* in the next year. Please contact us if you can to share what you know. I have not been on this site to figure out out how to private message so if you how please send me one. My name is Mark or soon to be Marcos!


That is quite a range of possibilities. Perhaps if you describe your aims and desires in more detail, you might get some responses.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ManHammer said:


> We are new to this forum and also a younger family looking to move to either Chapala or several other locations in central/baja Mexico in the next year. Please contact us if you can to share what you know. I have not been on this site to figure out out how to private message so if you how please send me one. My name is Mark or soon to be Marcos!


Welcome to the forum. Unless there is some special reason for confidenciality, we encourage conversation on the open forum, not via private messages, so that all of us can participate.


----------

